# Restauration suite à un problème d'aimants...



## Parallelus.Reflectionis (29 Novembre 2006)

[J'ai posté ce message dans les catégories 'Mac OS X' et 'Portables' parce que ca concerne les deux. Désolé si c'est inaproprié.]

J'utilise un Ibook G4 et je l'ai récement utilisé sur mes genoux avec.... un aimant dans ma poche gauche... mais quel con ! je ne met plus jamais d'aimant dans mes poches. 

Et donc voici le problème :  

Il a planté complètement, mais je ne crois pas qu'il était en train d'écrire intensément... et bon.. je le redémarre et... ca prend énooormément plus de temps que d'habitude.. et c'est la que je me suis rendu compte : merde ! mon aimant a peut-etre tout bousillé !! Mais bon a force d'attendre et de redémarrer, il fini par démarrer, mais c'est extrèmement long... Il peux accéder a pas mal tout, mais c'est interminable...... et le transfert de données par réseau s'est averé un échec, ou sinon peut etre que ca fonctionnerais avec des jours intensif d'essais...:mouais:

J'ai tenté de scanner le disque (avec patience) avec le réparateur de disque inclu dans le disque de Mac OS X, mais le scan lui meme,(comble de l'ironie) qui est fait pour trouver et réparer les erreurs, dit qu'il ne peut scanner le disque comme il faut parce qu'il comporte des erreurs importantes.. (!!!) 

J'ai aussi essayé plusieurs CD d'applications puissantes qui sont supposé démarrer et réparer, mais aucune ne fonctionne (je n'ai pas les versions originales, mais je n'ai pas les moyens tout de même...) Donc pas la peine pour le support technique officiel...

Ensuite j'ai eu une idée : M'acheter un disque dur externe USB 2.0 (quoi d'autre) (que j'avais de besoin de toute facon) et installer Mac OS X dessu, pour ensuite récupérer les données grace a de super logiciel sur le nouveau OS et formater. Tout semble génial mais... il y a un hic :

Le disque a besoin d'être monté sur le bureau et il n'est pas reconnu lors du démarrage du disque d'intallation Mac OS X !!!!!?!? Que faire ? Y a t-il un moyen d'installer Mac OS X sur ce foutu DD externe ? ou un quelconque systeme ? Un CD/DVD de démarrage quelconque permet-il de monter le DD / démarrer avec un systeme alternatif ??

Sinon auriez-vous d'autres suggestions ?? Je vous en prie ca me sauverais !! J'ai besoin de ce portable !! 

Merci beaucoup !!! 

Olivier


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2006)

Pour d&#233;marrer d'un iBook il te faut un disque externe firewire ! tu le branches, l'alllume et d&#233;marre ton iBook sur le cd d'installation d'ox, il le verra commme cible puis installe osx dessus. Une fois fait tu pourras d&#233;marrer sur l'externe, r&#233;cup&#233;rer hypoth&#233;tiquement des donn&#233;es et tu pourras ensuite reformatter ton disque interne...


----------



## Parallelus.Reflectionis (29 Novembre 2006)

donc... aucun moyen avec un disque dur USB ??

Sinon personne n'as d'autres suggestions ? Ou une solution peu couteuse ?

Merci


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2006)

Le co&#251;t va d&#233;pendre de la valeur de tes donn&#233;es, c'est tout relatif...


----------



## Parallelus.Reflectionis (29 Novembre 2006)

Je ne parlais pas de soci&#233;t&#233; de r&#233;cup&#233;ration de donn&#233;es... mais plutot du p&#233;riph&#233;rique (ou autre) le moins couteux avec lequel je pourrais d&#233;marrer d'un 2e Mac OS X.

Id&#233;alement le format minimal pour installer Mac OS X dessu avec quelques utilitaires, tout cela d&#233;t&#233;ctable par l'installateur de OS X au d&#233;marrage, &#233;videment. (apparament juste en Firewire...)

Je crois qu'il existe des genre de cl&#233;s pour d&#233;marrer d'urgence, mais je sais pas si ca se fait pour Mac...

Oli


----------



## Diederik (29 Novembre 2006)

Comme tu parles de reseau je supose que tu as &#233;galement un second ordinateur si tel est le cas et qu'il tourne &#233;galement sous osx en suivant ce lien tu peux cr&#233;er un CD bootable ce qui te permetra de d&#233;marer depuis ce cd et pouvoir sauvergarder tes fichiers sur ton disque externe Je croise les doigts pour tes donn&#233;es en tout cas

Mais y a quand m&#234;me un probl&#232;me c'est qu'il est pas compatible avec 10.4


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2006)

si tu a mis un coup d'aimant sur ton disque dur c'est plut&#244;t mal barr&#233;, ton disque dur &#233;tant sensible au magn&#233;tisme (plateaux ET t&#234;tes de lecture) tu peu t'attendre un changement de DD d'ici peu


----------



## Parallelus.Reflectionis (30 Novembre 2006)

Diederik a dit:


> Comme tu parles de reseau je supose que tu as &#233;galement un second ordinateur si tel est le cas et qu'il tourne &#233;galement sous osx en suivant ce lien tu peux cr&#233;er un CD bootable ce qui te permetra de d&#233;marer depuis ce cd et pouvoir sauvergarder tes fichiers sur ton disque externe Je croise les doigts pour tes donn&#233;es en tout cas
> 
> Mais y a quand m&#234;me un probl&#232;me c'est qu'il est pas compatible avec 10.4



merci Merci MERCI !! en esp&#233;rant que ca fonctionne... et heureusement que j'ai Panther !!!



macinside a dit:


> si tu a mis un coup d'aimant sur ton disque dur c'est plut&#244;t mal barr&#233;, ton disque dur &#233;tant sensible au magn&#233;tisme (plateaux ET t&#234;tes de lecture) tu peu t'attendre un changement de DD d'ici peu



hum... ya possibilit&#233; que le disque tienne le coup ? et sinon, je suppose que sans plan Applecare je suis mieux d'en acheter un autre que de faire r&#233;parer.. ?


----------



## Diederik (30 Novembre 2006)

Parallelus.Reflectionis a dit:


> merci Merci MERCI !! en esp&#233;rant que ca fonctionne... et heureusement que j'ai Panther !!!
> 
> 
> 
> hum... ya possibilit&#233; que le disque tienne le coup ? et sinon, je suppose que sans plan Applecare je suis mieux d'en acheter un autre que de faire r&#233;parer.. ?



De rien  

Quand tu as r&#233;ussi a r&#233;cup&#233;rer tes donn&#233;es, parce qu'il faut que cela fonctionne, red&#233;mare de ton dvd de restoration d'osx et va ensuite dans l'utilitaire de disque pour formater ton disque en mettant toutes les donn&#233;es a z&#233;ro, tu seras vitte fix&#233; Avec un peu de chance les t&#234;tes de ton disque ne sont pas abim&#233;es.

Ensuite il te resteras plus, si tout va bien, qu'a install&#233; osx


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2006)

Parallelus.Reflectionis a dit:


> merci Merci MERCI !! en espérant que ca fonctionne... et heureusement que j'ai Panther !!!
> 
> 
> 
> hum... ya possibilité que le disque tienne le coup ? et sinon, je suppose que sans plan Applecare je suis mieux d'en acheter un autre que de faire réparer.. ?




de toute façon avec ou sans AppleCar ça s'appel un dommage et ce n'est pas pris sous garantie


----------



## Diederik (30 Novembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> de toute façon avec ou sans AppleCar ça s'appel un dommage et ce n'est pas pris sous garantie



Faut voir... peuvent ils prouver que c'est du a une erreur de manipulation... moi je crois pas . J'imagine mal qu'ils vont démonter le disque dur pour voir ce qu'il ne fonctionne pas, ca pourrait tout à fait être une simple panne


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2006)

pour avoir d&#233;j&#224; eu des cas je peu te dire que c'est facile a prouver, de plus tu serai de mauvaise fois


----------



## Diederik (30 Novembre 2006)

bah... qui ne tente rien n'a rien moi je dis , et puis même s'ils arrivent a prouver le problème je trouve qu'un portable devrait être protèger pour que cela ne puissent pas arriver.


----------



## Parallelus.Reflectionis (1 Décembre 2006)

Salut,

J'ai fait un BootCD et il fonctionne, sauf que le Finder ne démarre pas ! Et DiskWarrior ne veut pas partir non plus... par contre le reste semble fonctionnel... 

Ya t-il un moyen d'ouvrir des fichiers avec Terminal ? ou vous avez un tuyau pour faire fonctionner le Finder ?

Au fait je l'ai gravé avec Toast (en image directe) parce que j'ai seulement un graveur externe... Est-ce que ce pourrais être la cause pour le Finder ?? Et ya t-il un moyen d'y remédier ? 

Merci bcp encore !


----------



## Diederik (1 Décembre 2006)

As tu bien suivi les instructions pour bootcd, il faut que tu indiques au programme avant de graver que tu veux rajouter d'autres applications sur ton cd bootable, par exemple un utilitaire de disque? :rose: 

Sinon quand tu démare depuis le cd que tu as crée, peux tu brancher ton disque dur externe et sauvegarder tes données? Au quel cas tu est mieux une fois celles-ci en lieu sûre de refaire une noouvelle installation d'osx après formatage du disque dur interne.


----------



## Parallelus.Reflectionis (2 Décembre 2006)

Oui j'ai bien suivi les instructions de BootCd, et ils indiquaient qu'il était préférable aussi de graver avec Utilitaire Disque... mais j'ai pas de graveur interne sur le 2e mac...

Pour ce qui est des utilitaires, je l'ai ai ajoutés, Je vois DiskWarrior sur le Dock, mais celui ci n'ouvre pas lorsque je clique... et pourtant l'application fonctionne bien sur lautre. Peut etre une erreur de gravure (ou d'image).

Et enfin, je peux effectivement brancher mon disque USB, et il le reconnait, mais je suis dans la facheuse situation que le Finder ne s'ouvre pas au démarage, alors aucun moyen de naviguer les fichiers, et donc aucun bureau non plus... 

La seule maniere que je peut voir des fichiers c'est utilisant la commande Ouvrir de TextEdit, mais jpeux pas manipuler rien dans cette fenetre, juste ouvrir des fichiers textes...

Bah voilà... jvais essayer de refaire une image et de regraver en 1X, peut être cela va mieux fonctionner.. entre temps, un coup de main serait apprécié !!

Merci pour vos efforts !!!

Oli


----------



## Diederik (2 Décembre 2006)

En principe tu peux graver ton disque avec l'utilitaire de disque même sur un graveur externe, j'ai fait le test chez moi et cela fonctionne, c'est un graveur lacie connecté a un iMac flatpanel 17". Quand tu ouvres ton .dmg dans l'utilitaire de disque et que tu demande pour le graver une fenêtre s'ouvre et la tu peux choisir le lecteur que tu veux utiliser. 

Maintenant as tu essayé ton disque bootable sur l'ordinateur avec le quel il a été crée, juste pour voir si tu as le même problème que sur le portable ou si tu parvient a ouvrir ton utilitaire de disque ou une fenêtre du finder. 

Si j'était sur 10.3 je ferais bien le test juste pour voir mais malheureusement je suis sur Tiger et BootCd n'est pas compatible avec comme je l'ai dit plus haut. 

La seule chose dont je ne suis pas certain, c'est s'il est possible de démarer avec ce disque sur un autre ordinateur que celui qui a servi à le créer, c'est la seule autre possibilité que je vois au fait que ca ne fonctionne pas, mis a part le fait que tu ai graver le disque avec toast mais ca je ne crois pas que cela pose réellement un problème.:rose:


----------

